# Barking in Puppy Class



## Newbie (May 15, 2011)

Our five-month old Niko is not a barker at home. In fact, he has only barked twice at home, and that was when someone came in the back door at night (family members), when he wasn't expecting them. Which is a good bark...

The first problem I am having is at puppy class. He is so excited about being with the other dogs and getting treats that I can't get him to settle down. The class emphasizes positive reinforcement with food treats, which he loves. He is VERY food motivated. When we sit on our mat, and the instructor is trying to discuss things with us, he starts barking and won't stop! The instructor even gave him a treat-filled kong to get him to be quiet, but that didn't last very long. We also tried treating him whenever there was a slight break in his barking.

Anyway, it is very distracting to other class members and very embarrassing to me! He is so distracted by the other dogs, I can't get him to do the things I've taught him to do at home. I mentioned to the instructor that she must think I don't spend anytime at all training the dog, but I work with him every day, reinforcing what we learned in class. She said to not worry - he is only a puppy. However, he is five-months old!

The second problem I'm having is that he has started barking in the car. I think he has suddenly gotten afraid of the other cars on the road. He has even peed in his crate in the car. He had NEVER peed in his crate before. He has been totally potty-trained since he was three months old. The bark is so piercing, and it is right in my ear! He has ridden in the car since we got him at nine weeks old. I have even taken long trips with him with no problem. It has just started the last couple weeks. 

Any suggestions? It's hard to train him not to bark since he doesn't bark at home - thank goodness!

Sorry this is so long. I guess I just need to vent a little!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello

My Mac is also 5 months old. He will be 6 months on Nov 2. Just like your pup he loves other dogs!! If he wants a dog to play with him and they are not interested he barks too. The key is to keep correcting. I would assume in Puppy class you have him on his lead and if this is the case give the lead a snap when he barks and use what ever command you normally use to correct. My boy is barking less doing this but his drive to play with other dogs still causes him to bark. Your trainer is right he is just a pup and when correcting an instinct behaviour it takes that longer before you can train it out of them. Stick with it!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

We had the same problem with Elroy at around 6 months. He wanted to play with the other pups at class and would bark from the time we got out of the car until the time we left. Ignored all commands. We were using a gentle leader on him at the request of the trainer and it tore his nose and face up so bad we felt horrible. We made it through 2 puppy classes before we felt too embarrassed and realized the trainer wasn't helping us at all. 

So we found a new trainer and took a step back with a personal class. Her plan was to slowly introduce more dogs and distractions along the way. By the 2nd week, Elroy was able to follow commands while a dog laid behind a fence nearby. By the 3rd week, he was able to follow all his commands with another dog next to him the entire time. The trainer said she thinks he's ready to start another group class next week, so I'm hoping we keep progressing forward. I'll let you know how it goes...

Doug


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I wouldn't worry at all. Some of the dogs in our obedience class bark from excitement, too. The instructor just reassures the owner not to worry, that it's just excitement, and we're all able to ignore it. I would email the instructor and ask how disruptive it is, and whether there's anything else you can/should do.


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

5 mo is still so young...you have a puppy until 24mo, sometimes longer. 

Keep working at it, get a new trainer if necessary, but my guess is he'll mature out of it. 
For car, think about the anxiety of the car and what steps are being taken before even going to the garage/parking lot, all the way to closing the crate in car. You'd be surprised how much owners contribute to their own dogs anxiety - not saying this is the case, but step by step, what is his mood and what are you doing before,during, and after car rides. 

Just some food for thought. 
GOod luck


----------

